# Subs wont come on



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I bought a new 1200W amplifier and an 1600W amplifier kit (SCOCHE) and the amp turns on fine but doesnt put no output for the subs, the wires and even the amp is new and i know my subs are blown, also my remote wire is weird , please help


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Try it on a different sub.

Do you get any light on the amp for protection?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ok, "My remote wire is wierd" is not a good explanation. Check your RCA's, and make sure the amp settings are correct or all the signal would be cut out.


----------

